# Advertising Agency Jobs in Singapore



## carpediem1009 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Happy new year!

I am an advertising professional and am looking into getting a job at an advertising agency or any related jobs (advertising/marketing) in Singapore.

I have an extensive 8 years experience (accounts management) working for multinational and local agencies, plus 5 years of independent work as an advertising/marketing consultant.

I would just like to ask if there's anybody here who are familiar with the advertising industry in Singapore and if there are plenty of work opportunities in the said industry.
I'm planning to send my resume' directly to the companies and also thru online job sites. May I know when is the best time to apply for jobs?

Your comments/suggestions/replies would be very much appreciated.

Thanks! 

CarpeDiem


----------



## CatExpat (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi CD,

In relation to your question about timing, it's pretty quiet at this time of year until after Chinese New Year on 10th Feb. I'd suggest that the end of February would be a good time to look. However, if you're applying directly for roles that have been advertised, you obviously don't need to wait.

I don't know your industry specifically, but generally speaking, the easiest ways to get a job in Singapore are:

1. a transfer with your current organisation
2. through LinkedIn if you are active and have a broad contact base

If you're going throught the jobs websites, the big ones here are jobsdb.com.sg and jobstreet.com.sg. (You probably already know that if you're looking, but just in case it helps others reading the thread.... )

For you, given that you've run your own consultancy before, would you consider starting up your own business here?


----------



## carpediem1009 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi CatExpat,

Thanks so much for the swift reply. I appreciate it 

I have been to Singapore before for a short vacation and I really love the place.

It's been a goal of mine to have some experience working abroad but never thought of pursuing it,'til now... 

Regarding starting my own consultancy business there, I think that will be a long shot for now, hehe. Currently, I'm looking into getting back to mainstream corporate advertising, preferably to work in an ad agency in Singapore, if possible. I'll keep on searching then. 

Thanks again! Have a good day!


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

The best time to apply for jobs is between end of Dec to Feb. There are quite a number of advertising companies in Singapore. You can search local jobs portal for more job openings by searching on google.com.sg


----------

